# I love this little guy



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

He's growing so fast it seems


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

He's a handsome boy


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

He's lovely


----------



## Jess Coleman (Mar 21, 2018)

So cute


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Aww he's beautiful. I love how his lovely eyes match the colour of his coat.


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you everyone. I will post some updated pics soon.


----------



## storminstaffs (Jun 28, 2014)

Lovely colouring


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

storminstaffs said:


> Lovely colouring


I love it too. I need to post some updated pics


----------



## storminstaffs (Jun 28, 2014)

I don't even know how to post mine as I'm using my mobile


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

storminstaffs said:


> I don't even know how to post mine as I'm using my mobile


That's what I'm on. I upload to imgur and post. But you can also upload on here directly by clicking "upload a file"


----------



## storminstaffs (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks will give it a go


----------



## PaulWhite (Oct 25, 2018)

Lovely and cute


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks I have more recent pics I will have to post


----------

